# My First Neutral Feedback on Ebay!!!



## lazersteve

All,

I just checked my ebay feedback and found a Neutral feedback rating for my Gold Recovery Information Auction.

Here's a snapshot of the feedback:

[img:772:88]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/ebay_neutral.jpg[/img]

This is my very first feedback other than positive in six years on ebay! :shock: 

What do you guys make of this?

Should I change something about my site wording? 

I wonder if the ebayer is still lurking around the forum?

What went wrong?

Steve

P.S. Here is my reply feedback for the ebayer:

[img:774:89]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/ebay_reply.jpg[/img]


----------



## Dog Biscuit

Steve,

Ancient words of wisdom: Two Rules "#1 Don't sweat the small stuff" and "#2 It's all small stuff" - especially this incident.

Two suggestions:
#1 Can you show the listing as BUY IT NOW without the starting bid?

#2 In the description, state the purpose of the BUY IT NOW cost, ie. "While access to this site is free, I am asking $xxx to cover the cost of this listing. Hope this stimulates some ideas.

Mike


----------



## jimdoc

Steve,
Now you have a dvd to sell on Ebay.
You can have the link in there and 
maybe sell some dvds as well.
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal

I look at it this way. You can't please everybody ( not even the big corps can ). My banker once told me that even with the best credit in the world you are still going to have some smears somewhere along the way. If you don't your not reaching your full potiential. They actually will judge you on this. I know it don't make sense to me either, but i guess i can see it. :shock: 

Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby.
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over.

Player haters. :lol: 

Keep on rockin steve.


----------



## hilld2000

A neutral feedback is not bad... I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## junkelly

It is understandable that the bidder was hesitant. When a newcomer comes to this site, they see a message that includes: "We don't want anyone to come, steal information and resell it on ebay." I would be suspicious if I won something on eBay that sent me to a site saying something similar.

I have not seen your auction, but agree with dog biscuit's advice #2. Make clear that you are not profiting and only recovering your eBay / paypal fees, and are simply using it as advertising a free forum.

You can't please all of the people all of the time. You could sell chunks of 24K gold for a penny, and somebody on eBay would find a reason to complain.

-junkelly


----------



## blueduck

Dog Biscuit said:


> Ancient words of wisdom: Two Rules "#1 Don't sweat the small stuff" and "#2 It's all small stuff" - especially this incident.......



And i Always thought the ancient words of wisdom were,

Dont sweat the petty stuff and dont pet the sweaty stuff..... no wonder i get so confusious.


William


----------



## Cobraj

Hi all,

I gladly paid and I'm happy I did. :wink:


----------



## nebraskadad

Steve, 

I've been doing ebay since it's inception. I don't do much.. I've seen the feedback stuff sometimes used as a complaint department. That's not it's intended purpose. There are times that feedback negative or neutral is uncalled for. Contact ebay and request mutual feedback withdrawal. 

http://answercenter.ebay.com/thread.jspa?threadID=900047506&tstart=0&mod=1168592792176

I had a guy not ship an item and no response to email after a month. I got his attention through using the feedback, when I received the item I posted to the mutual feedback withdrawal. 


I have to say I have watched your videos on your website and have to say you know your stuff. I don't have the time or patiences to muck with the chemicals. I 'd rather a pan and a sluice in the creek over dinking in my garage with hazmat toys. 

I am selling off what electronic scrap I've collected over the last ten years of tech jobs and ebay purchases when AU was $450/oz with the original intent of recovering AU from that. I'll take my lumps on the scrap with $900/oz gold and head to the stream this spring instead.


----------



## Anonymous

If you beat the odds and never get bad feedback from someone crooked, you're still very likely to get it from someone who's just stupid and either misunderstands the auction or gets confused.

After the eBay changes, is it still possible to withdraw feedback if both the seller and the buyer agree? If you explain to the buyer why there was nothing wrong with the auction, he might agree to withdraw.


----------



## Noxx

> Other a msg brd.



Even if it's just a message board, there is more informations here that you'll ever be able to carry in your head.

Lol


----------



## Rag and Bone

I just got restricted account use for 1 negative and 1 neutral in a 30 day period. Total BS. Ebay is making trouble for itself with these new rules and not supporting it's sellers. The sellers I talk to are all unhappy. Too bad they have a monopoly or I would jump ship.


----------



## markqf1

Jumping ship, makes you no wiser.
Just remember, You can't please all of the people all of the time!
I've sold some stuff on ebay to some people that, I hope never buy anything else from me again ( and I told them so).

Mark


----------



## patgspot

I was reading this thread and I couldn't help to throw in my problem with ebay feedback forum. Some unscrupulous sellers use the forum to their advantage to rip people off and not get negative feedback. This especially goes for ebayers that have 100% positive feedback like myself. I won an auction from a canadian seller and he never sent me the item I had paid for. After many attempts at emailing him (1 month). He finally answered me saying he thought he had already sent the item. He then goes on to say he looked around and fouind my package still sitting there. And he said he'd send it right away. Well another 2 weeks went by and no item. I sent him many more emails and no reply. When I checked my feedback this as***le left me a negative feedback saying I never sent payment and wouldn't answer his emails. I was furious so I wrote ebay about this situation and sent them this guys emails acknowledging that he had already gotten my payment for the auction and how he just found out that the item hadn't been sent. All ebay would do about it was to remove the negative feedback that he left me. They told me I would have to press charges where he lives if I wanted to. The reason they didn't do anything to this guy was because he was a power seller with alot of transactions. Which in turn makes ebay alot of money. So they did nothing to him and I was out $35. Now I just wonder how many people this guy pulls this scam on because when I did the search for the same item he burned me for, that guys same auction was still up and running. This is very poor business practice if you ask me on ebays part. Sorry for being so long winded.

Regards,
Pat G.


----------



## deserdog

I sell stuff all the time on Ebay, I am a power seller. I sell sniping tubes, the grizzly gold pan and gold miser sluice, snuffer bottles and gold vials. I also sell items that I find at thrift stores that I consider "nuggets." The best "nugget" was a small book that I bought for $.84 and sold for $152.00 and change!!

Sellers can no longer leave negative feedback for buyers. Right now I have 3421 postive feedbacks and have never had a negative. Did have one neutral one time. I have found most people to be honest on Ebay. I have bought items several times and have never had a problem. I always make sure that my auctions are not misleading. I always email the customer when I have mailed their item.


----------



## viacin

Does anyone happen to know who judyb75 is? I see that they are selling sodium nitrate "for gold refining" and have a link to this forum in their auction.

On Power Sellers, 
I really don't like power sellers. If you don't want to get ripped off, don't buy from power sellers. I feel like Ebay will screw the buyer over almost every time if there is a problem. I've had two problems on ebay, one with a power seller and one with a regular seller. With the power seller, ebay basically told me to shut up and consider it a loss. With the seller with only 400 or so feedback, ebay promptly refunded my money after only one email.

Of course, one could assume that a power seller with only .01% feedback is honest, but sometimes it's because ebay is covering their tracks for them.


----------



## jimdoc

This will work if you don't trust Ebay.

http://www.maconfeedandseed.com/product_info.php/products_id/103


----------



## deserdog

That is a pretty broad statement. I have never ripped off a buyer, in fact if I have charged them too much shipping and handling, I refund the difference. To imply that you are going to get ripped off becuase someone is a power seller is just wrong. Now the buyer has the power to leave negative feedback, sellers cannot leave negative feedback. If a seller rips you off, leave negative feedback. If you have paid through Paypal, Paypal usually sides with the buyer. For instance, and this was just a small inexpensive item. A buyer bought a gold miseer sluice from me, only $13.00 with shipping. He said he never received it. It had delivery confirmation and the delivery confirmation said that it was deliverd to the proper address. He filed a dispute with Paypal, and I just sent him another one. Either that or I was to refund his money. And I did all the right things, the package had tracking and it was delivered to a confirmed address. But Paypal still sided with tthe buyer.


----------



## Rag and Bone

Ebay is beholden to making money for their share holders. Buyers got the bucks and sellers do all the real work. Ebay sits back and rakes it in because they were clever enough to get it started. 

I'm waiting for somone to crack the whole thing open and have a non-profit auction. Something like craigslist plus ebay. (craigslist minus the psychos/scammers and ebay minus the exorbinant fees).

I love selling to people in distant lands and bringing new money to my neighborhood.


----------



## jimdoc

Ebay is supposed to be going to where you can only use paypal to pay for auctions. They are pushing everybody too far as far as I'm concerned.
First they told me I had to upgrade to a business account to receive payments, then they get an extra 2% of your money. So I went to just accepting money orders. Now they have told me I have reached my spending limit ($10,000) even though they get paid every month through the credit card. So now I have no paypal to use to buy, and that being the only option of payment soon, I guess I won't be buying anything from Ebay either. I refuse to give them another credit card (that I don't have)
or my bank numbers. The credit card they get paid with should be plenty.
They are totally ruining one of the best things ever with their greed.
I hope somebody comes up with an alternative soon. Craigslist is cool,
but not as cool as Ebay auctions. Ebay tried buying Craigslist also by buying shares, another sign of their greed.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous

jimdoc said:


> Ebay is supposed to be going to where you can only use paypal to pay for auctions. They are pushing everybody too far as far as I'm concerned.
> First they told me I had to upgrade to a business account to receive payments, then they get an extra 2% of your money. So I went to just accepting money orders. Now they have told me I have reached my spending limit ($10,000) even though they get paid every month through the credit card. So now I have no paypal to use to buy, and that being the only option of payment soon, I guess I won't be buying anything from Ebay either. I refuse to give them another credit card (that I don't have)
> or my bank numbers. The credit card they get paid with should be plenty.
> They are totally ruining one of the best things ever with their greed.
> I hope somebody comes up with an alternative soon. Craigslist is cool,
> but not as cool as Ebay auctions. Ebay tried buying Craigslist also by buying shares, another sign of their greed.
> Jim



While its true that they get a nice chunk of your profits (paypal and ebay both) I don't see where pay pal got you messed up. I have a premier account with them, no monthly charge, and am able to send and receive unlimited amounts of money (theoretically-I dont see myself moving a quarter million in a fiscal year via pay pal) including e-checks and debit/credit. I think your issue may be that A) you've never moved enough via paypal, or B) you let them sell you a raw deal (frankly, I wouldn't put it past them to do so) in the form of a "Business Account".

Good looking out on the Bank Account thing though- its always wiser to do business via credit then it is to do business with a bank account- chargebacks, overdrafts, and their associated fee's tie up to much needed capital when you use a bank account, whereas you can still float capital (within your limit) with a credit card.

As far as E bay goes though, its like a seedy black market to me- I'll take it in small, needed doses only. I've seen people really take people for anything they can get, and this is way more common then the rare "I got a great deal" experience. As far as people who allow themselves to limit their web presence and e-commerce to E bay, I'm sorry for your poor choices and gargantuan profit losses. While starting out there, and perhaps maintaining an existing shop for the sake of customer return, is fine for your average startup, there are other options.

Show of hands now, how many of you have walked into your bank/credit union and inquired about their E-commerce solutions?


----------



## Lou

I've never had a bad ebay buying experience and I only buy on ebay, never sell.

I've picked up things at ridiculous prices.


----------



## jimdoc

I have about 1500 positive feedbacks, with only one negative from a guy
who bought an Tektronix scope from me and he tried telling me he wanted $200 for repairs to it when I sold it as-is. I told him go ahead and leave me the negative because I wasn't letting him rip me off, and he got the scope for $100 anyway. I have only left three negatives for others as a last resort as I would rather just not leave any unless they really deserve a negative. And have only been ripped once on an arcade game part. The guy had perfect feedback and all of a sudden he stopped shipping the items and got a whole bunch of negatives, I figured maybe he died before he could ship the items? If he decided to become a crook shouldn't he have started selling expensive stuff? It didn't make sense.
It was only like $25.

I have got so many great deals, and found things I was looking for that I never would have found without Ebay. That is why I am pissed about the paypal only policy that is supposed to go into effect. They want the 2% of the sales they lose when you use a money order instead of paypal.
I bought my truck off Ebay that I have had since 2001, also a '72 Cutlass conv., a '67 Cutlass Turnpike Cruiser that I still have, a '68 Impala, Muncie transmissions, the transfer case for my truck when that went bad.
Many of the books in my refining library came from Ebay, I think I even found this forum on Ebay. I don't see how they can force people to not take money orders or cash, it just doesn't seem fair to me.
Jim


----------



## Oz

EBay is stopping cash, check, and money orders, to push people to PayPal. They are doing this because they bought PayPal, that way they can make money on both ends of a transaction.


----------



## Husker

jimdoc said:


> This will work if you don't trust Ebay.
> 
> http://www.maconfeedandseed.com/product_info.php/products_id/103



Jim, 

What does a 1x purchase amount to? 1 lb?

Jim.


----------



## jimdoc

Jim
Each bag is 4lbs. I bought two and it works great.
Jim


----------

